

The Qt Project is live - guruz
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/10/21/the-qt-project-is-live/

======
icefox
Another bit of cool Qt news slipping under the rader is that Qt will be
included in the BlackBerry qnx native NDK.

<http://blackberry.github.com/ndk/components.html#qt>

~~~
abrowne
Agreed. I've never been interested in anything Blackberry before, but QNX with
their WebOS-like UI and Qt native apps could be a very nice platform.

------
lindstorm
equinox put it very well - My interpretation of things: Since Nokia is now (or
starting next week) a Windows 7 outfit, we're no longer investing resources in
this. So, we'll make it open source and hope that the community will sustain
it. This is sad.

------
chashaz
So QT is GPL now instead of LGPL? Also what about pyQT, is it still LGPL?

~~~
codedivine
You got it the other way round. QT is LGPL, PyQT has always been GPL. For
Python, there is an alternative Qt binding called PySide which is LGPL.

